# Critical Skills Visa Pharmacist



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

Hi,

Would any pharmacists on the forum who obtained their Critical Skills visa for a year or more be able to assist with the relevant professional body for registration?

Kindly advise on how long it took to be registered.

Thank you


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

And a simple Google search reveals....

SAPC - South African Pharmacy Council


----------



## traveller94 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you, I found that as well, have you registered with them before? how long did the process take


----------

